# Logitech Z623 Blown Subwoofer



## CrownSA (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey Team, New here so if i am breaking the rules please let me know, 
So my Logitech Z623 subwoofer i believe is blown, makes a crackling kinda flappy noise when bass is turned on (although at max bass it does still push some air/bass).
My main question to ask from you lovely folk is if you think its possible to replace the subwoofer with a different aftermarket one? 
Say for example
https://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PLG64-6...rd_wg=m4nma&psc=1&refRID=YF59BY7A42ETE9KK7WS0

It seems like quite a good deal and i have someone who said they can put it in for a further 30 dollars. I'd like to know if firstly it is possible to put in a subwoofer such as this one or similiar, and if it is worth it if at all possible.

My other option would be to buy another z623 set second hand and keep the satellites as spares, this option wouldnt be too much more expensive at all so If you guys do think this is not a bad option please do let me know 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome to the Tech Support Guy forum!

The short answer is yes, you can replace a subwoofer. But it needs to be really close in pitch, wattage, impedance, etc. to the other speaker, or you will most probably be able to hear a difference in sound quality. Speakers are very simple to replace in most instances; the hardest part is locating a suitable match (even in size, screw hole alignment, etc.).

So my recommendation would most strongly be your other option. Do find the exact same subwoofer second-hand, or buy another set together. Reason being.... there are "crossovers" that send the appropriate frequencies to each set of speakers. So if you try to mix and match speakers, you might end up getting a crossover set "cutting out" a small frequency range.


----------

